# Griffin Glue? Bottle



## RazorsEdge (May 11, 2005)

Hey again - This bottle is 4 1/4" tall, and has vertical embossed lines all the way around it. Griffin is embossed across the front and there is "fill point" with a line embossed on the back. The cap is a plug type cap with a plastic peice going into the bottle (probably used to have a brush). I has a white residue on the inside...Was this for glue? white out? I used to have another bottle that said white scuff kote slightly similar to this. Is that what it is? (and if so please explain what scuff kote is). The bottle was made by owens-illinois. Is it worth anything...Thanks for your input - Jon


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 11, 2005)

front -


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 11, 2005)

cap


----------



## lacolobiger (May 11, 2005)

I believe it was shoe polish, hence the words "scuff coat".  Thats what my dad told me when he seen mine.


----------

